# Digitrax/Lenz cross compatability



## higgsbosonman (Nov 17, 2014)

I've been researching a new DCC system for our club layout, and have been drawn to the Digitrax systems because I know someone who has had good experiences with them and they appear to be built very well, with the huge heat sinks and such. It also appears to be the least expensive for the features. Currently our layout relies on a lenz DCC system that needs to be replaced, since we have had the boosters burning out repeatedly. We're currently running without one, and have a replacement LV102 behaving badly because it doesn't like our older command box.

Also, simply replacing the dead LV100 boosters is kind of out of the question because we're down to three working remotes out of seven, and the cost to replace them is as much as a new system now, not counting the new boosters.

That's why when I found out that we might be able to patch the old boosters onto a Digitrax command station (to run two of the five blocks, since we have enough remaining boxes to do that), I got sort of excited, since this would allow us to convert more slowly while keeping the layout running. It would also give us new remotes and infrared controls. So I would like to know if anybody has successfully hooked up Lenz boosters to a Digitrax command station, and if so, how they did it.

If anybody wants to see pictures of the set up to help us figure out exactly what we'd need, I'll get them. I'd greatly appreciate any help.


----------



## DonR (Oct 18, 2012)

There is quite a bit of information that may answer
your questions here:

http://www.digitrax.com/tsd/interoperability-compatibility-with-other-manufact/

Don


----------

